# So what have the welsh ever given us?



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Rather than all thsi fighting we could have a nice thread about wales, and beat them in a nice sporting fashion


And no it was the Romans that did the Aqueduct


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2006)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Welsh forum?

*ducks*


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

no


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Daffodils are quite nice, if you like flowers n stuff.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

were being nice


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Daffodils are quite nice, if you like flowers n stuff.



Daffodils aren't Welsh, they are universal and without borders.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this thread be in the Welsh forum?
> 
> *ducks*




But please do come again


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> were being nice



"We're"


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN THIS 30 second rule


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN! DAMN! DAMN!

*waits 30 seconds*


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> DAMN THIS 30 second rule



Innit.

Only put in to aid the Welsh, I tells you!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> "We're"




Thanks for the spelling mate. But I did mean it as were rather then we are   


I missed the we part


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Thanks for the spelling mate. But I did mean it as were rather then we are
> 
> 
> I missed the we part



Aaaah, I understand.

Thanks for clearing that up. Normally, I wouldn't dream of correcting someone's spelling, but in the current climate...


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

what have the welsh given us? resentment and bitterness as a lifestyle option, that's what!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> resentment and bitterness as a lifestyle option


----------



## on_the_fly (Apr 12, 2006)

The Welsh do seem to provide a nasty smell blowing over to me in Aztec West !


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 12, 2006)

black hair with big red faces


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Welsh gold  


Welsh lamb  


Welsh male voice choirs  


Richard Burton


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Port Talbot!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> what have the welsh given us? resentment and bitterness as a lifestyle option, that's what!


   i say!


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

The Mabinogion


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

wasn't King arthur actually worked out to be welsh ?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> wasn't King arthur actually worked out to be welsh ?



Most authorities conclude that Arthur was a member of the Romano-British elite, so an ancestor of the modern Welsh, Cornish and Breton peoples.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 12, 2006)

The Editor and therefore Urban

Nuff said



Oh - and me - which is of course double


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

We according to various sources are
- one of the lost tribes of Israel
- founders of America via Prince Madoc
- gave America it's name ( from Cabots pay master)
- represented as the most ethnic group on the declaration of independence
- Jack Daniels
- pox to your sailors
- best pirates
- Coal and iron to build your empire
- fine men to serve as canon fodder in your imperialist wars
- archers to win you Agincourt and Crecy
- scapegoats fro the depression in the 30's
- huge market for your ciderpish
- a beautiful gene pool that you can marry.
- Coasts that aren't just mud


----------



## fanta (Apr 12, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We according to various sources are
> - one of the lost tribes of Israel
> - founders of America via Prince Madoc
> - gave America it's name ( from Cabots pay master)
> ...



You left the most important contribution out in that list wubbery - yourself!

May I say thanks on behalf of us for that gift?

Thanks!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Unconditional love.  Awww.

And I love em back.


----------



## fanta (Apr 12, 2006)

K'in 'ell! I'm filling up.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

fanta said:
			
		

> K'in 'ell! I'm filling up.




We'll be playing footbal in the trenches next.


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

What did we give you? 

Hmmm well, we gave you the Severn River Full of our dirty - Wha-ever


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Taliesin


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

what have the welsh given us?
well theres...





then there's...




and not forgetting...




whilst the bristol bus boycott of '63 led to the race relations act.


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> whilst the bristol bus boycott of '63 led to the race relations act.




That was a hell of a lead-in .... 13 years


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

nooo....the 1965 one 
and to think it was over employment discrimination
ttt..ttt..


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Of course the Welsh were fighting racism in the 1930's when we supported the great Paul Robeson, still a national hero to many Welsh folk.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

You can thank us for the NHS if you want.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

E2A; wrt Paul robeson, not Nye (born in wales, made a legend in England  )
but err....not exactly _welsh_, was he?
so some welsh people supported him. 
big deal.
I'm sure he noticed.
Not


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> but err....not exactly _welsh_, was he?
> so some welsh people supported him.
> big deal.
> I'm sure he noticed.
> Not



Maybe you should try reading something about Robesons life.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> E2A; wrt Paul robeson, not Nye (born in wales, made a legend in England  )
> but err....not exactly _welsh_, was he?
> so some welsh people supported him.
> big deal.
> ...



errr Wales was his big love


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> errr Wales was his big love


ONE of the great loves of his life.
he vcertainly visited wales more than most places - however, he also had very close connections with the USSR and the CPSU (he was a near-uncritical admirer of Stalin) and with London (regular london stage performer). to claim him on the basis of a lot of performing visits there would be like me claiming him for WC2


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

Is there a Bristol museum? Or some kind of local history place? How is your role in the slave trade represented today? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> ONE of the great loves of his life.
> he vcertainly visited wales more than most places - however, he also had very close connections with the USSR and the CPSU (he was a near-uncritical admirer of Stalin) and with London (regular london stage performer). to claim him on the basis of a lot of performing visits there would be like me claiming him for WC2



Yes, because WC2 really supported his battles against racism didnt they


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> born in wales, made a legend in England



Yeah, cos Westminster is an English Parliament isnt it


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Yes, because WC2 really supported his battles against racism didnt they


ermm I meant 'london's theatreland' by that - as I think, tbh, _every single other person in western europe might possibly have realised_- rather than a certain hotel grill.
strangely enough....


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> ermm I meant 'london's theatreland' by that - as I think, tbh, _every single other person in western europe might possibly have realised_- rather than a certain hotel grill.
> strangely enough....



Yes, thats what I meant by WC2. Can you tell me more about his relationship with the people of WC2? point me to his statue in theatrland?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

I've been looking but i cant find any evidence of 'Theatrland' supporting his battle against racism and the American Governent? no quotes of him expressing his great love of WC2?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Yeah, cos Westminster is an English Parliament isnt it


Funny word 'in'. quite often used to donate 'location', y'kniow.
And amazingly enough, the last time I looked up the details of the Palace Of Westminster, its' postal address did seemed to indicate it was in England, yes.
as was the CLC he studied at


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> Funny word 'in'. quite often used to donate 'location', y'kniow.
> And amazingly enough, the last time I looked up the details of the Palace Of Westminster, its' postal address did seemed to indicate it was in England, yes.
> as was the CLC he studied at



Okay, Westminste is the Enlgish Parliament


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I've been looking but i cant find any evidence of 'Theatrland' supporting his battle against racism and the American Governent? no quotes of him expressing his great love of WC2?


I never said he had expressed that. 
Please tell me where I did?
And I was referring to the fact that 
1) the west end and the arts community DOES have certain honourable past progressive laurels

2) as he spent far more time livinjg in england, and performing on the london stage, than he spent singing or living in wales, he must have presumably liked London enough for that.
are you now going to suggest that every single member of the south wales NUM marched alongside him in the deep south?
no. you aren't. 
In fact if you BOTHERED TO READ MY POST - I kept it very vague. I merely pointed out that to claim Robeson exclusively as a man of wales on the basis of his personal links makes as much sense as if an old bolshevik claimed him for russia


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Okay, Westminste is the Enlgish Parliament


did I say that?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Yes, thats what I meant by WC2. Can you tell me more about his relationship with the people of WC2? point me to his statue in theatrland?


where did he perform more in? London or wales?
that constitutes a 'relationship'


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Honestly, all this hostility.

War's over, boys.

*hands out friendly pills*


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Innit 


*sprinkles happy sparkly dust all over the thread*


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Okay, Westminste is the Enlgish Parliament


do you know what an 'address' is?
 
cheers IAM - always said that lot had mastery of misery!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

The war is over and McDonalds have moved in. . . 








Sorry I just love that pic


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

<raises pint of scrumpy>


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> I never said he had expressed that.
> Please tell me where I did?
> And I was referring to the fact that
> 1) the west end and the arts community DOES have certain honourable past progressive laurels
> ...



Bu who claimed Robeson exclusively for Wales   

I'd love to see that post where anyone did that.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> where did he perform more in? London or wales?
> that constitutes a 'relationship'



I'm still waiting for you to produce you Robeson quotes where he speak of his love of WC2


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> 1) the west end and the arts community DOES have certain honourable past progressive laurels



Really? what exactly did WC2 do in support of Robeson?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

I think your on to a loser here tbh Jezza, nothing I've ever read about Robeson suggests he had a greater love of 'Theatreland' than he did of Wales.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> You have shaped my life - I have learnt a lot from you. I am a part of the Working Class. Of all the films I have made the one I will preserve is The Proud Valley



Paul Robeson address to the South Wales NUM 1958.

The only quote I can so far find relating to his feelings for London are when he was refused service at the Savoy Grill.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

You can hear the Great Mans speech to the 1957 Eisteddod by Transatlantic cable after Washington had stripped him off his passporthere


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

right...<deep, weary, sigh>
let's take this S-L-O-W-L-Y. 
1.this thread is called; "so what have the welsh given us.
2. you pitched the late Cde robeson into it, on your own volition
2. I pointed out that - whilst he had an unusual bond - it wasn't the only place he had an affinity with, and other places were equally entitled to make a claim. In short; i disputed wales's rights to a special or unique claim.
3. to this you said; Maybe you should try reading something about Robesons life. (btw; I *do*)  
4; rubber buccaneeer said;





> errr Wales was his big love


not 'one of...' or anything; HIS. BIG. LOVE. 
if that ain't an extra-special claim at the evry least, or an implied one, then I'd love to se what is.

and although the wales NUM did sterling work in supporting the campaign to end the travel ban, i'm betting the US state department weren't overly influenced by them.....


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Honestly, all this hostility.
> 
> War's over, boys.
> 
> *hands out friendly pills*



More'n makes up for zog's effort if hostilities were to break out again


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> Robeson developed a special bond with Wales and its people, recognising a culture built around the values of community, work and church and a musical and performance tradition born out of struggle and oppression. He also saw parallels between the exploitative nature of Negro experience in the United States and that of the coal miner and actively campaigned and supported south Walian miners, especially during the Depression; Robeson played tribute to them in the 1940 film The Proud Valley.



From the webpage of the 'Let Robeson Sing' exhibition.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I think your on to a loser here tbh Jezza, nothing I've ever read about Robeson suggests he had a greater love of 'Theatreland' than he did of Wales.


where did I say he did? I merely reiterate; the wales-robinson linkage is strong, but not extraordinarily so.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> 2. you pitched the late Cde robeson into it, on your own volition



Stop bullshitting Jezza, I bought Robeson into it as an example of Wales commitment to anti-racism long befiore the Bristol Bus Boycott of the 1960s


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for you to produce you Robeson quotes where he speak of his love of WC2


to repeat yet again; he performed far, many more times in london theatres than in the WHOLE of wales; every evidence is that he felt at home there. he LIVED in London, not wales.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

> 2. I pointed out that - whilst he had an unusual bond - it wasn't the only place he had an affinity with, and other places were equally entitled to make a claim. In short; i disputed wales's rights to a special or unique claim.



No you claimed his link with London was as strong, which is bullshit as you well know.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> From the webpage of the 'Let Robeson Sing' exhibition.


yes, well, a bit of promotional blurb really is clinching authoritative evidence, isn't it?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Stop bullshitting Jezza, I bought Robeson into it as an example of Wales commitment to anti-racism long befiore the Bristol Bus Boycott of the 1960s


read the thread title.
really.
really.
slowly.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No you claimed his link with London was as strong, which is bullshit as you well know.


no I didn't. I said for YOU to claim him, as it seemed you and RB was doing it, was having a bubble


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> to repeat yet again; he performed far, many more times in london theatres than in the WHOLE of wales; every evidence is that he felt at home there. he LIVED in London, not wales.



He *worked * in London, I'm still waiting for you to produce one quote of his showing his love of WC2


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No you claimed his link with London was as strong, which is bullshit as you well know.


my words.
EXACTLY;


> to claim him on the basis of a lot of performing visits there would be like me claiming him for WC2


and - yet again - if you spend as much time in a place you've flown 3000 miles to base tyourself in, you must have a fair degree of affinity.


----------



## zog (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Port Talbot!!




It's the old joke....


my girlfriend asked me to kiss her where it smells.................




















So I drove her to Port Talbot.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know a great deal about Port Talbot, but I was once standing on top a hill in North Somerset somewhere (or was it Devon?) with my ex, whom I came south with, and her parents, looking at a beautiful view to the south. Turning round was a slightly different experience, though.

As I stood there, slack-jawed, an old fellow with a dog wandered past and in a broad Welsh accent, with a broad grin, said "our revenge on the English".



Something else the Welsh have done for us... TJs in Newport, which has allowed this honorary yokel to see some great punk gigs in the last few years.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Is there a Bristol museum? Or some kind of local history place? How is your role in the slave trade represented today? Genuinely curious.



They did do a feature on it not so long ago.

And also Robeson ( not Robinson ) addressed rallies in Wales in support of the Spanish Civil War .


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

Just googled robeson wales quotes,ect, love...there's dozens of sites all give WAles a prominent place in his biography


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

A quick c+p
Paul Robeson
Paul Robeson

"In the years since, his identification with the Welsh had grown - with their ethnic insistence, their strength of character, their political radicalism. His strong bonds with the people of the Rhondda Valley would endure for the rest of his life, and the film he was soon to make about the Welsh miners, The Proud Valley, would always be the one in which he took the most pleasure. In 1938 at Mountain Ash, seven thousand people gathered to commemorate the thirty-three men from Wales who had died in Spain. Veterans of the International Brigade marched behind the flags of Wales and Republican Spain onto a platform filled with one hundred black men, women, and children from Cardiff, as well as a group of orphaned Basque children. The speakers included the Dean of Chichester and Arthur Horner, president of the South Wales Miners' Federation, who introduced Robeson to the audience as "a great champion of the rights of the oppressed people to whom he belongs." Robeson sang, recited two poems Langston Hughes had composed in Spain, and told the audience, "I am here because I know that these fellows fought not only for Spain but for me and the whole world. I feel it is my duty to be here." The audience gave him a standing ovation." p.228

Paul Robeson, by Martin Bauml Duberman, 1989.


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Honestly, all this hostility.
> 
> War's over, boys.
> 
> *hands out friendly pills*




It is?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> It is?


a ceasefire


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Official, like?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Official, like?


I think they're desperately trying to renegotiate, but they definitely surrendered at various points of the day yesterday and today


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Did they surrender on this forum, or their own?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> Did they surrender on this forum, or their own?


there's various posts on their forum... I'll see if I can find a few


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

> So what have the welsh ever given us?



The only time I've ever been accosted by a perv while camping in my van was in Wales


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> there's various posts on their forum... I'll see if I can find a few




Cheers     I've not been over there yet


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

this is a good one! 




			
				no vowels said:
			
		

> suggestion - next time we think about issuing a challenge. mass pm's to our team, and strategy and tactics worked out before battle commences via pm's
> 
> attemptstopull the jocksin didn't work that well - but did sendthe carrotcrunchers off on a needless quest taking some of their time
> 
> ...


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> The only time I've ever been accosted by a perv while camping in my van was in Wales


poor rowan  are you over it yet?


----------



## rowan (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes thanks, it was 4 years ago.  It was a _very_ hot day and my dogs were asleep under the van. Fat lot of help they were


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 13, 2006)

Friend to every estate agent - The Sons of Glyndwr (80's bombers through letterboxes protesting against the English buying holiday homes and destroying communities as they only contribute the local economy for a few weeks a year....summat like that - twas a while a go!)

Yale College in the US (Yale was a Welshie who grew up and was eventually buried in Wrexham/Wrecsam in Clywd, N.Wales). The church there was copied and formed part of the original buidlings in Yale College.

I can't remember the name of the chap (will have a search) but the chap who came up with the idea of the Channel Tunnel and the first attempt to tunnel it was Welsh

Plenty of castles!

Inspiration to many famous authors - Tolkien (Hobbit / LoTR) , C.S. Lewis (Narnia), Dylan Thomas.

Me!


----------

